# 10 gallon reef tank



## Deathdealer91

Ok so i want to get a clown fish. the question i have is should i get an elegance coral or a long tentacle anemone for it? Oh abd what clean up crew is best for a clown fish?


----------



## big b

well for clean up i would do some snails and shrimp but i dont know that much about saltwater tanks to give advice for stocking it but i do know a 10 gallon is a bit small for it and maybe you can up grade it to a 20 gallon in year(s)


----------



## big b

oh yeah and if you are a beginner dont do one of those amm whateveres only after you have about a year under your belt then get a very easy one.
just my 2 cents


----------



## woody019

As they said do be patient, take your time and do hours of research and reading BEFORE you start a tank!!!!!! Once you have the basics, research more into every detail then some more research on the details you just learned and when your think you know everything read some more. In between ask questions about the details you don't understand or need advice on something. Now you have some knowledge on what it takes to keep a saltwater aquarium. Decide what livestock you want and what needs they have that have to be meet and plan your tank set up around that. 

After you do the above you will have your answer! If you still have your question after you do some research *You didn't do enough research and reading!* Not trying to be a jerk but I can't stress enough what I just said. We are here to help but can't give you our knowledge through osmosis haha.

Here is a good link to start with - Beginners Guide to saltwater reef aquariums

Im positive others will have other great sites they can also post for you.

But for your sake the answer to your question is first don't start the saltwater hobby with a 10 gallon tank aka nano tank. Its incredibly difficult to maintain a nano tank especially a 10 gallon tank. Everything from maintaining temperature, salinity, nitrates just to mention a couple of the things you will learn about through reading. Will be nearly impossible even for the most advanced reefers to maintain stable consistent parameters. In other words the larger the tank the better, so buy the largest tank that money allows. It makes it easier to maintain stable levels with larger water volumes. 

A couple famous lines in this salter water community are most importantly "there is no shortcut, cheap, it'll get me by for the time being way of doing anything in saltwater" you will lose money and end up more money then if you were just to do it correct the first time and "The solution to pollution is dilution"

Im not trying to scare you away from saltwater, only trying to keep you from making the rookie mistake every reefer at some point or another has made. That is jump the gun and dig yourself a hole you can't get yourself out of by not doing the research and doing something without sufficient knowledge. 

Hope the best for you! Please feel free to ask questions on anything you can't find the answer to.


----------



## coralbandit

Although clownfish aren't the most active a 10g is still pretty small for ONE.
I hope your not expecting any CUC to do a job only you can do?They are more a point of interest then true janitors.Snails are best and most other options will have some price to pay.
Clown fish will not host in every anenome,there are some that no fish will go in.
I would be very careful investing in corals or "delicate" inverts until you really know what you are doing .
Both Brian and Woody are correct;1 year is a good rule for nems,and go slow so you can see how things are going.
Not everything will die overnight,some things take longer.
Shrimp are interesting and usaully safe scavengers that will eat whatever you add to tank in the food department.I would research and look for easy beginner corals,if you really want some corals.The elegance is not the easiest IMO and was fairly expensive last time I saw one?


----------



## Deathdealer91

coralbandit said:


> Although clownfish aren't the most active a 10g is still pretty small for ONE.
> I hope your not expecting any CUC to do a job only you can do?They are more a point of interest then true janitors.Snails are best and most other options will have some price to pay.
> Clown fish will not host in every anenome,there are some that no fish will go in.
> I would be very careful investing in corals or "delicate" inverts until you really know what you are doing .
> Both Brian and Woody are correct;1 year is a good rule for nems,and go slow so you can see how things are going.
> Not everything will die overnight,some things take longer.
> Shrimp are interesting and usaully safe scavengers that will eat whatever you add to tank in the food department.I would research and look for easy beginner corals,if you really want some corals.The elegance is not the easiest IMO and was fairly expensive last time I saw one?



Yea. iv been on liveaquaria.com looking at there stuff and iv been researching for years. i just thought that it was time to put a plan into action. so what about no fish just a small cleaner crew and a few corals in a nano? whould that work?


----------



## coralbandit

It will be easier without fish.You still have to be very attentive to keep a small volume of water in correct conditions.The less water the easier it is to screw it up by adding too much of anything.
As far as the CUC I find them to be more something interesting to watch .Snails can earn their keep but most others are just something to watch or regret ever getting.
I stand by no crabs(except maybe porcelain crabs) or hermits as they are pest and certainly will bother any corals.
Do you have proper lighting?It is the next most important thing after waterquailty for corals.You're not thinking of getting any "non photo synthetic" corals are you?I would stay far away from them .Make sure you know what the coral needs as far as light and food.


----------



## Deathdealer91

Yes i have a reef sun tube bulb and leds. i already have blue legged hermit crabs. I also have live sand and rock. now all i need is some coral. I'm not sure what I'm getting yet but ill let you guys know. i love this site and all the help it has given me. thank you all.


----------



## coralbandit

Live aquaria has a "beginner coral" section which has some decent choices.
I would recommend ; any leather,mushroom ,kenya tree,colt coral or green star polyps as good corals to start with.The kenya tree and colt coral may even spreed pretty rapidly as they multiply by breaking off branches.
That hermit crab is going to climb all over your corals which will tick them off.Ask me how I know?They are pretty cool to watch and the blue legged ones very colorful,mine spent all his time in a coral till it finally died(the coral not the hermit).He was then banished to the sump of no return!


----------



## woody019

how long have you had the tank set up and running? Have you gone through all the six stages for a new tank? You have the 3 stages of the nitrogen cycle then when you think your through the thick of it you'll get 3 diatomes (aka algae outbreaks). I forget the order they come in but don't do anything crazy. As long as your tank isn't overstocked and/or feeding too much let the tank run its coarse and the algae will consume all its food and starve to death. Letting the tank stabilize and leaving it alone to let everything balance out by itself and letting it mature was the hardest part for me. Also forgot DONT USE TAP WATER! I used it for the automatic top off and threw my parameters all out of whack and prolonged the maturing process. Either locate a LFS that sells RO/DI water or invest into your own unit (bulk reef supply is a trusted good product). The most important thing for reef keeping is RO/DI. I got a 5 stage BRS RO/DI unit off ebay used for half the price new. Ebay is your friend! 

The coral's that coral bandit listed, the star polyp especially is a great coral as an indicator on how mature your tank is. If star polyp's aren't growing like a weed, either something is out of whack or your tank needs some maturing. 

If it was me starting the tank now, after fumbling around with my first tank. I wouldn't put any coral food like marine snow for example until your tank is at least 4-6 moths old. My thoughts being coral food will cause you to have an excess nutrient problem. Just let them grow with light.


----------



## woody019

Also don't forget your powerbeads. Its gonna be a little tough to find something really small so your not blowing stuff all over the place. Jabeo makes powerbeads with a wave make function for a price you can't beat off of ebay. I would highly recommend the Jabeo wp-10 or you. I personally have a wp-40 and a wp-10 on my 75 mixed reef. The wp-40 is on its lowest power setting, any higher and water would splash out of the tank. Coralbandit is actually the person to recommend Jabeo to me.


----------



## woody019

If you would like I could take the wp-10 out of my tank rinse it and throw just the powerhead into my brothers 10g betta tank. TaKe a picture and post it here just so you can get a reference of the size of the unit.


----------



## coralbandit

Woody gives good info!I'm a huge fan of the jeboa pumps and would buy no others now that I know.
Amazon.com : Jebao WP-10 Aquarium Wavemaker with Controller, 530 to 1000 GPH : Pet Supplies
Completely adjustable electronically not just by blocking flow.That and the fact they are DC means big time savings on electricity(i have 4 wavemakers and run the DC return pumps which are SILENT).
The no food for coral is a great recommendation and I was eluding to the fact that most photo synthetic corals need nothing but light.The light is their food so proper lighting is key.
When searching for jeboa stuff I always go under "jeboa dc pump parts" and then go to BuyCheaper.com where there is a huge amount of choices.
jebao parts - BuyCheapr.com
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f63/dc-pumps-66465.html


----------



## woody019

Not to hickjack his thread and go off track. You know the Jabeo DC return is actually my next purchase after seeing/hearing one at my LFS. Im tired of hearing my magdrive.


----------



## Deathdealer91

woody019 said:


> how long have you had the tank set up and running? Have you gone through all the six stages for a new tank? You have the 3 stages of the nitrogen cycle then when you think your through the thick of it you'll get 3 diatomes (aka algae outbreaks). I forget the order they come in but don't do anything crazy. As long as your tank isn't overstocked and/or feeding too much let the tank run its coarse and the algae will consume all its food and starve to death. Letting the tank stabilize and leaving it alone to let everything balance out by itself and letting it mature was the hardest part for me. Also forgot DONT USE TAP WATER! I used it for the automatic top off and threw my parameters all out of whack and prolonged the maturing process. Either locate a LFS that sells RO/DI water or invest into your own unit (bulk reef supply is a trusted good product). The most important thing for reef keeping is RO/DI. I got a 5 stage BRS RO/DI unit off ebay used for half the price new. Ebay is your friend!
> 
> The coral's that coral bandit listed, the star polyp especially is a great coral as an indicator on how mature your tank is. If star polyp's aren't growing like a weed, either something is out of whack or your tank needs some maturing.
> 
> If it was me starting the tank now, after fumbling around with my first tank. I wouldn't put any coral food like marine snow for example until your tank is at least 4-6 moths old. My thoughts being coral food will cause you to have an excess nutrient problem. Just let them grow with light.




iv had it running for a year with nothing int it but live rock and live sand.


----------



## woody019

My apologies! I took it as you were just setting it up. Back to your original question Im a fan of turbo snails and if you end up getting a fish, some narrisarius snails to turn up the sand and get uneaten food would be good. Like coral bandit said blue legged hermit crabs are nice (I have them personally) but there hit or miss with coral. Its not that there eating it they just crawl all over everything it irritate the coral. 

Not familiar with elegance corals but a long tentacle would be the only coral thing you would be able to keep in the tank with maybe a clown. It'll eventually get big and take over the tank. Anything in its path with be dead. Also as previously stated if you do get a clown its not guaranteed to host the nem you get. My Oscerillas clown in my cube before upgrading to a 75 refused to even look at the condy and rose bubble nems and hosted the corner that the intake tube was on. 

Oscerilla clowns are smaller with many different pattern options and would work. Liveaquaria has some good options in the nano fish section.


----------



## LittleFishJoe

Wow, said its been a year with only sand and live rock. I got patience but not like that, brother hats off to you and all other SW keepers Im envious.


----------



## big b

+ 1 man i had a 10 gallon quarantine tank but now well.... it has 3 black neons, 6 neons,1 betta, and 2 ammano shrimps. dang i still cant believe you can wait that long, wow


----------



## Deathdealer91

woody019 said:


> My apologies! I took it as you were just setting it up. Back to your original question Im a fan of turbo snails and if you end up getting a fish, some narrisarius snails to turn up the sand and get uneaten food would be good. Like coral bandit said blue legged hermit crabs are nice (I have them personally) but there hit or miss with coral. Its not that there eating it they just crawl all over everything it irritate the coral.
> 
> Not familiar with elegance corals but a long tentacle would be the only coral thing you would be able to keep in the tank with maybe a clown. It'll eventually get big and take over the tank. Anything in its path with be dead. Also as previously stated if you do get a clown its not guaranteed to host the nem you get. My Oscerillas clown in my cube before upgrading to a 75 refused to even look at the condy and rose bubble nems and hosted the corner that the intake tube was on.
> 
> Oscerilla clowns are smaller with many different pattern options and would work. Liveaquaria has some good options in the nano fish section.


yea. the only thing that has been in there is blue lleg hermit crabs. i just thought it was time to add something else. i was going to get another ten gallon saltwater but that didn't fall through. if it had i would have put everything in my 20 gallon long tank.


----------



## Deathdealer91

brian c said:


> + 1 man i had a 10 gallon quarantine tank but now well.... it has 3 black neons, 6 neons,1 betta, and 2 ammano shrimps. dang i still cant believe you can wait that long, wow


Yea I ran into some snags with money. So I had to wait with with the saltwater tank.


----------



## bcb577

I have a10 gallon nano and have had it up and running for almost 6 months,so they are doable,not simple but very doable if you have the time and fortitude to test and do 20%water change once a week,I even change out my filter once a week when I do my water change I also test the parameters once a week too.if you can do that religiously you'll have success!of course if you can afford a bigger tank then go for it,if not a 10 gallon is cool.just do alot of research especially on what and how many critters your putting in! Slot of people will try to deter you from a10 gallon but not everyone can afford to do it or are limited by size of tank in their lease.


----------



## bcb577

Be wary of emerald crabs noticed some of my corals(zoanthids)where disappearing and then one day I caught my emerald crab munching away!it was partially my fault as she wasn't getting enough food,so I started feeding it some more pellets a col Times a day and so far so good.if I had to do it over I'd probably not have gotten it,that's a hard lesson learned,now I research EVERYTHING I buy,beginners mistake,lol


----------

